# 30 or 40 gallon breeder tank, where?



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

I have looked high and low in all the pet stores for one of these and can't find one. 
I know I could probably order one online but I am not going to order glass to be shipped!!!

Any ideas? Anyone in the Colrado area have one for sale?

I was reallyu shocked that the shops did not even know what one was. I am sure if I pushed the issue, they could order one for me.


----------



## AccidentalChef (Jun 29, 2007)

I saw a 40 breeder at Fish Den in Denver when I was picking up some flourite and a waterfall pump. I don't remember the price of it, but I do remember thinking their tank prices were reasonable. Might be a bit of a drive just for a tank, but I guess it's an option.


----------



## GSXR_MURRHEE (Sep 16, 2006)

Petco doesn't sell them? I know they do down here.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Petco sells a 40 breeder (36'' x 18''), last I checked it was $99.99. If they dont have it in stock, they can order it for you. If a sales associate tells you they cant, just keep going up the ladder until someone will.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Be careful about which tanks you get from Petco... yes they do have 40g breeders, but they are usually the reptile tanks with built in lids. You're going to want a 40g breeder fish tank, with no built in lid, so you can make one that works for your needs.

The built in screen lid in the reptile habitat tanks I have some serious issues with... one is the screening... I'd have to cover most of it, it's metal (which makes sense in other situations but not this one) which rusts, and the stupid things slide towards you.. which means the opening is in the back! ARG! They are also more expensive because of these flimsy lids. 

Go to a fish specialty store... if they don't have it, likely they will be able to order it for you.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Petco carries both 40g terrariums and aquariums, the terrariums come with the sliding screen top. They are not designed to hold water, and are not near the glass thickness that the aquariums are. Ive had a 40g AGA aquarium that I purchased at a Petco long ago that has been set up as an aquarium several times over the course of the years, and is currently a leopard gecko vivarium. Ive never had issues with quality.


----------



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

the manager will order them for you and they shouldnt cahrge any more. ive had to get them to order for me for my petco also dosnt carry them in stock.


----------



## Raymond (Aug 26, 2006)

KeroKero said:


> Be careful about which tanks you get from Petco... yes they do have 40g breeders, but they are usually the reptile tanks with built in lids. You're going to want a 40g breeder fish tank, with no built in lid, so you can make one that works for your needs.


Agreed. 

I received one of the 20 long tanks w/ a built in screen top a while ago. However, I needed to make a vertical out of it. I managed to rig it up to my liking, but it took a lot of time on my part. One of the aquariums would probably look and function somewhat better.


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

I went to my local Petsmart and this time I asked to speak to the manager. I told her what I was looking for and for the umptenth time she sent me to the isle where they have those tiny plastic tanks you hatch the fish eggs in.

I explained it again and this time the light bulb went on and she lead me to the back of the store in the dog food isle. I thought, oh man, what is she going to show me now!!!

Well, there on the top shelf was the 40 gallon breeder tank $109.99. The regular employee that went with us said, "I didn't know we had those!"

I am surprised they sell anything in that store.

I was not happy about the price so I took a look at the 20 gallon long and bought that for$26.00. I am trying to come up with my own tad raising tank like the one sold on Brian's Tropicals, this will just have to be a little smaller.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

That's a bit of a rip off... large reptile shows often have aquarium sellers there for cheaper prices, and fish specialty stores will also have them at cheaper prices, but more expensive than the show prices. Or you could keep an eye on Craig's list for that stuff, put a wanted ad up here for locals, and if you've got a local group, or even just some semi-local froggers, they might be able to give better specific information.

Petco/PetsMart tend to sell such a low amount of them that the prices tend to be really high... the tanks they tend to sell all the time are cheaper since they buy them in such greater bulk...


----------



## gm_kevin (Apr 17, 2007)

KeroKero said:


> That's a bit of a rip off... large reptile shows often have aquarium sellers there for cheaper prices, and fish specialty stores will also have them at cheaper prices, but more expensive than the show prices. Or you could keep an eye on Craig's list for that stuff, put a wanted ad up here for locals, and if you've got a local group, or even just some semi-local froggers, they might be able to give better specific information.
> 
> Petco/PetsMart tend to sell such a low amount of them that the prices tend to be really high... the tanks they tend to sell all the time are cheaper since they buy them in such greater bulk...


Agreed, Petco/Petsmart's prices on 10g and 20g tanks are good, but beyond that, they don't have a big enough demand to order in bulk, and their prices reflect it. I get my tanks at my local fish store. I talked to the owner about their tanks and prices, and he said they sell them at virtually the price they pay for them, with the thought in mind that if you buy a tank there, you'll buy animals to put in the tanks, food, plants, decorations, etc. They don't have a 40 breeder, but they sell a 50g breeder for $69.


----------



## rdooley79 (Apr 24, 2007)

Steve:
This has been a real problem for me as well. Finding a 20H is like pulling teeth and just as expensive when you find one. If you find a source let me know and Ill do the same. I can find 29g tanks all day long no problem...... Have you thought about an turtle tank? their long a low profile, might work..............


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

> Have you thought about an turtle tank? their long a low profile, might work..............


And where do I find one of those???

You and I need to spend a Saturday cruising the Denver pet stores. I hear there are quite a few. Maybe we can find something.


----------

